# Sooo - Foodland Has Golden Circle Juice On Special



## Tanga (3/12/10)

I'm staying with family in the country. I'm thinking of buying up on juice ($1.74 / 2 L) and getting my old wine making kit out for a spin. At $17.40 for 20L it's win/win (unless I **** it up). I, sadly, don't have access to my wine making book (Chookers if you want to give me a recipe from it that'd be great!), or even a place to buy yeast or nutrient. Does boiled bread yeast make a decent nutrient? Should I add lemon juice too?

I may be able to get a beer kit, or propagate a beer yeast in the bottle (my brother drinks coopers) - but I'm thinking that may be bad. I'm right in the boonies and not even sure if Port Augusta still has brewing supplies or if I can stop off on the way through. Should I buy a yeast online and get it sent to my olds place? Dextrose? Raw sugar is on special too, so I'm thinking I may add that and make cider (or blackcurrent cider) - will it taste horrible with beer yeast or bread yeast. If someone can send me some cider yeast I'll send them something else / money in return.

Damn! =( - well if anyone else in SA wants to do it too we should make this a thread about our fruity wines =).

PS - what should I use to disinfect my stuff - I don't have access to any of that stuff even, and the stuff I have with my kit is over 10 years old, so presumably no good.

EDIT: Just found this thread. Looks like beer yeast might be a goer after all:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...30&hl=cider


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

I use regular house hold bleach, a small amount so its a weak solution, I rinse with cooled boiled water.

I will check my book and post some recipes for you.. what kind of juice?

I would'nt use the bread yeast to ferment with, but I have been using it as nutrients by pouring boiling water on it..

I dont know if its worth the risk, but my dad makes his own wine and he does not add any yeast at all, its just grape juice. The bloom on the grape skin provides the yeast. So I guess you could chuck some fresh squashed grapes in just to innoculate your juice.. I cant guarantee your results though its a lottery..  

I'd go with the beer yeast also.

*White vin ordinaire (dry)

*280ml canned orage juice
280ml canned pineapple juice
1kg Sugar
Bordeaux yeast (thats beer yeast to you)
pectic enzyme

In a 4.5L jar pour sugar, juices and nutrients (he didnt write this in the ingredients list, I guess you could use boiled bread yeast). then top up to the shoulder with cold water. Vigorous stirring will dissolve the sugar and the yeast starter and Pectolase are added immediately. This wine will ferment out to dryness in adout 3-4 weeks at 21 deg. At the end of this time two Campden tablets should be added and the wine racked a week later. After 3-4 months the wine is brilliantly clear and is drinkable as a rough white wine but is much improved if cask matured for two months.


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

heres another one:
*Blackcurrant (Ridena) wine
*
12 oz (340.96ml) of Blackcurrant juice. Then dissolve 1.5kg sugar in warm water, add the juice. Bring to boil and simmer 10min to drive off any preservative, cool, and pour into gallon jar, filling it to the shoulder. Add your chosen wine yeast, or a level teaspoon of Allinson's granulated yeast (is a pommy bread yeast). The merest trace of acid (1/3 tsp citric acid) and a pinch of yeast nutrient should also be added. Insert airlock and stand jar in a warm place for fermentation to get under way. When the first vigorous fermentation has died down after a fortnight or so, top upt the jar with water to the bottom of the neck, fit airlock, and continue fermentation in the usual way.

This sounds pretty good I might do one myself, and I suppose you could use other juices the same way.. 


*Instant wine

*500ml Tinned grapefruit juice (or other fruit juices)
250g Light Dried Malt
500g Sugar
4.5L Water
Yeast and Nutrient

Dissolve sugar in up to half the water, you can put it over low heat to speed this up. Meanwhile dissolve dried malt in a little cold water, open tin of juice, and funnel everything into the fermenter. Dissolve yeast nutrient with a little warm water and add to the jar, top up with cold water to the shoulder and add the yeast. Shake well, fit airlock. Stand in warm place.

After a day or two, a thick layer will form on the bottom. Give the jar a swirl round daily to agitate the deposit. When gravity has dropped to 1004, or less (10-14 days). Filter with any good proprietary filter and keep the finished wine a week in a cool place before drinking. Other fruit juices (except, god forbid tomato!) can be used in the same way.

I hope these recipes help to inspire you. Good luck Tanga.


----------



## Airgead (4/12/10)

Chookers said:


> I will check my book and post some recipes for you.. what kind of juice?



Wow.. those recipes are really old school... What's the date on that book of yours? I'd guess late 70s early 80s.

There's a lot of good info on the web in fruit wine. I had a brilliant site bookmarked from a guy in the US who makes amazing fruit wines but do you think I can find it now?

In my experience, citrus juice tastes foul when fermented. If you want a citrus flavour add the rind but not the juice. That just tastes nasty.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

yeh, its old school, but they're interesting recipes.

With the instant wine, I think I would replace some of the water for Goulburn Valley tinned Pear Juice. Still add the malt, nutrients and sugar, but probably put some of the sugar in a blender with some raspberries or something, make up the rest of 4.5L with water. and strain to a clean jar/demi four days later and leave for 2-3wks, before bottling. (Might work  )


----------



## Airgead (4/12/10)

Chookers said:


> yeh, its old school, but they're interesting recipes.
> 
> With the instant wine, I think I would replace some of the water for Goulburn Valley tinned Pear Juice. Still add the malt, nutrients and sugar, but probably put some of the sugar in a blender with some raspberries or something, make up the rest of 4.5L with water. and strain to a clean jar/demi four days later and leave for 2-3wks, before bottling. (Might work  )





> keep the finished wine a week in a cool place before drinking



Fermented grapefruit juice aged for a week...

I'd be leaving the grapefruit out altogether. Use a kilo of fruit (you need quite a bit to get the flavour)... those boxes of frozen berries you get at the supermarket work well. There is a wholesaler of those near me. If you're in Sydney I'll shoot you their address. 

Mash or blend the fruit. Add sugar to get your SG to where you want it, make up to 4.5l with water and ferment with a white wine yeast. Rack off the fruit pulp after 5 days, top up with water (and maybe a little extra sugar so as not to water it down too much) and let it finish fermenting. Rack when is starts to clear and bottle when it has cleared completely. Probably wants to age for at least a month... 3-6 would be better, 12 would be better still.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tanga (4/12/10)

Cheers Chookers. Some good ideas there - even if I don't end up using those exact recipes they should give me an idea on quantities.

lol Airgear, thanks for the advice Airgear, but like I said I'm in the country. Enough berries to make even a small demi would be ridiculously priced out here. I want to use juice. All the Golden Circle juices are on special. Not sure which ones Golden Circle do - but presumably all the usual ones.

I found a brew shop in the Port. Not sure what they have, but presumably the basics. I will stop by and grab some yeast and lactose to use with some black-current and apple juice for the full size fermenter. A basic cider shouldn't be too difficult. They're all on special so I might grab something else as well and play around with a couple of 2L pots for wine - either that or oztop them (I'll think about it tomorrow and order monday if I go that route). Fun!

So not citrus by the sounds of it. How about breakfast juice? Mango, etc? Anyone done something like that before?


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

Glad to be of assistance B) 

I'd do the same, leave out the citrus (unless doing lemonade :lol: ) the tropical one sounds interesting.. I've never fermented a mango, but I have a feeling it would be farty.. Apple Blackcurrant sounds good! Apples good.. I dont know about pinapple juice I think the pectin levels would be high, may need mixing with something else. The Apricot Nectar sounds *very* interesting.. Im guessing these are the long life bottles.

That raw sugar sounds good, but I dont know enough about it to say if it would be good, maybe use it as an extra, do the majority with white sugar..

keep us posted.


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

Airgead said:


> I'd be leaving the grapefruit out altogether. Use a kilo of fruit (you need quite a bit to get the flavour)... those boxes of frozen berries you get at the supermarket work well. There is a wholesaler of those near me. If you're in Sydney I'll shoot you their address.




Im in sydney, whats the address.


----------



## Airgead (4/12/10)

Tanga said:


> lol Airgear, thanks for the advice Airgear, but like I said I'm in the country. Enough berries to make even a small demi would be ridiculously priced out here. I want to use juice. All the Golden Circle juices are on special. Not sure which ones Golden Circle do - but presumably all the usual ones.
> 
> So not citrus by the sounds of it. How about breakfast juice? Mango, etc? Anyone done something like that before?



If you use juice, avoid citrus. Also make sure that its 100% juice not a "fruit drink". They do not ferment well. Anything apple based would be good. Apple & black currant would be good. Pear works. Apricot would be interesting. I suspect pineapple would be nasty but may be worth a go (pina colada anyone?). Depending on how string you want it you might want some extra sugar. You will more than likely want some acidity to balance. You can use citric acid or go ghetto and use the juice of a lemon (citrus but not enough to affect the taste). If you want a citrus flavour use the citrus zest not the juice.



Chookers said:


> Im in sydney, whats the address.



Frozberries - http://www.frozberries.com.au/ 

Factory 1A / 14 Leighton Place
Hornsby NSW, 2077
Sydney Australia

Kilo bags of frozen berries for $5-8 depending on what you want. Blackberries are 5.90/kg. They also do big 10kg catering packs really cheap.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Chookers (4/12/10)

Thanks Dave.

Im excited now (blackberries  :lol:  )

If I wanted to get them delivered it says 5 cartons minimum order. Whats a carton? is that like the boxes that make up one pallet?? 

you wouldnt happen to know roughly how many kilos are in one carton would you?? Otherwise I will pick up.


----------



## Tanga (5/12/10)

http://www.frozberries.com.au/products.html
1 carton = 10 x 1kg bags. So 5 cartons = 50 kg of fruit. - 300 - 450 or so bucks worth (depending on which berries you get). Though you'd get a 10% discount if you get them in 10 kg lots - if you get all blackberries that's about $266. That's actually kind of reasonable. I wonder if anyone else in SA would like to go in for a bulk buy sometime.


----------



## Airgead (5/12/10)

Chookers said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Im excited now (blackberries  :lol:  )
> 
> ...



Carton = 10kg.

I find its easier to pick up. Mind you I'm only 5 minutes away from them so pick up is no hassle.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (5/12/10)

Tanga said:


> http://www.frozberries.com.au/products.html
> 1 carton = 10 x 1kg bags. So 5 cartons = 50 kg of fruit. - 300 - 450 or so bucks worth (depending on which berries you get). Though you'd get a 10% discount if you get them in 10 kg lots - if you get all blackberries that's about $266. That's actually kind of reasonable. I wonder if anyone else in SA would like to go in for a bulk buy sometime.



I think they only deliver to Sydney... but you can arrange shipment via refrigerated truck to other places. I think its only by the pallet load though.

There should be a local supplier in SA... 

Ahh... well well... frozberries has an SA office as well (they didn't used to)- 

South Australia
Address:
Unit 4 / 25 -27 Roxburgh Avenue
Lonsdale SA 5160

Phone:
08 8186 4625

Fax:
08 8382 9261


They are also now in Victoria and QLD as well - 

Queensland
Address:
Unit 3 / 2 Link Drive,
Yatala QLD 4207

Phone:
07 3804 7616

Fax:
07 3807 9442


Victoria
Address:
22 - 26 O'Grady Road
Hallam VIC 3803

Phone:
03 9754 5464 

Fax:
03 9754 7018


----------

